# Wheel teaser ^_^



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You get a taste ^_^ ... can't wait to put them on my car.

Specs: 18x8.5 FRONT 18x9.5 REAR 
Tire ... 225-45-18 ... haven't gotten tires yet


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Really nice wheels. Custom, I imagine to get the 105 bolt circle? Backspace front and rear?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

**** yeah!!! Finally someone on here with good taste, dope wheels! What are the offsets?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

offset is 105.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> offset is 105.


No its not, try again.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> You get a taste ^_^ ... can't wait to put them on my car.
> 
> Specs: 18x8.5 FRONT 18x9.5 REAR
> Tire ... 225-45-18 ... haven't gotten tires yet


You're going to stretch a 225 tire on a 9.5 rim???


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Mmm, BBS. More than I can afford, pal. 

Stretched tires are very fashionable these days. 225 tire width on a 9.5" wheel is, sadly, not that exteme these days.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm just curious as to where you got bbs in cruze bolt pattern...


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Or is Kevin planning to run adapters....?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

GM had BBS wheels on it's Cruze Z-spec concept car. Not that style, but BBS. Interested to see how the staggered wheels fit.

http://www.roogio.com/images/cruze-z-spec-side.jpg


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the BBS's the zspec had


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

OMGGG!! BBS LM Wheels are too freeking sick. Love them off. You have a nice amount of lip on those wheels....it will really stand out when on the Cruze. 

When will we see pic's of the BBS LM's mounted and installed on your cruze. what color cruze btw?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Mmm, BBS. More than I can afford, pal.
> 
> Stretched tires are very fashionable these days. 225 tire width on a 9.5" wheel is, sadly, not that exteme these days.


And I have problems putting 245's on my 9.5" Corvette wheels.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> And I have problems putting 245's on my 9.5" Corvette wheels.


Lots of guys on the 240 scene roll 215's stretched on 10" wheels, thats a On my last daily driver i was rockin 205's on 17x9's. I have some 275/35/18's im taking in to the tire shop next week to get mounted on 18x11 wheels.

If you want to see some crazy tire stretch check this thread...

Most Extreme Tire Stretch Thread - Zilvia.net Forums | Nissan 240SX (Silvia) and Z (Fairlady) Car Forum


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> OMGGG!! BBS LM Wheels are too freeking sick. Love them off. You have a nice amount of lip on those wheels....it will really stand out when on the Cruze.
> 
> When will we see pic's of the BBS LM's mounted and installed on your cruze. *what color cruze btw?*


I think his car is black. Its the one with the Benz tail lights and different looking grill.


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bbs rims those are actually one of my favorites


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

sloaner said:


> I think his car is black. Its the one with the Benz tail lights and different looking grill.


DIfferent ^_^ yes the CARBON FIBER custom grille ^_^ 
as for the offset you're right i had to get a PCD to change it to from 105-> 114.5 i think... I THINK Thats right ... we'll double check. as for the size sorry my mistake... 18x8 front 18x9 back


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> DIfferent ^_^ yes the CARBON FIBER custom grille ^_^
> as for the offset you're right i had to get a PCD to change it to from 105-> 114.5 i think... I THINK Thats right ... we'll double check. as for the size sorry my mistake... 18x8 front 18x9 back


5x105 is your bolt pattern, offset is the measurement of back spacing that determines how sunk in or poked out the wheel will be when mounted on the car. The offset on those wheels is probably in the +40mm - +20mm ball park...


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Lazy subscribe


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

offset is 38 ... you are correct sir


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

where did you get bbs wheels for the cruze,i would love to have some 18s lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thats funny you cant get bbs wheels for the cruze unless you got a conversion


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i don't really like the skinny spokes i like the stoke 17 the bestest


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

different strokes for different folks i guess.


----------



## corrado-correr (May 13, 2011)

pics on the car or they dont exist.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

corrado-correr said:


> pics on the car or they dont exist.


I somehow believe Kevin will follow through with the installation of these rims on his car. If my memory serves me correctly, he lives in Korea, and being there means he has a much more different edge to customization than we do.


----------



## corrado-correr (May 13, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> I somehow believe Kevin will follow through with the installation of these rims on his car. If my memory serves me correctly, he lives in Korea, and being there means he has a much more different edge to customization than we do.


my comment was meant all in fun. in for pictures though.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

jesus when he gonna put those bad boys on


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

Not BBs but in my op nice, 18x8j with 245/40/18


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

those look super small


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> those look super small


itsrightonthesidewallofthetire


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Quick update, i have the wheels on as of yesterday. debating if i should lower them, but due to such harsh bumps and etc.  sucks. i don't know as of right now but i will post them up, maybe on the CAR OF THE MONTH HAHA


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

wolfstone said:


> Not BBs but in my op nice, 18x8j with 245/40/18


 what brand are those? where did you get them? do you any pics from further away?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

+1 on where you got them


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

See any similarities here?
MB Wheels custom wheels for your 2007 PONTIAC VIBE - Discount Tire/America's Tire


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

will get some more pictures up this weekend 
wheels are made by a company Mega wheels not sure if they are avalible over
in America.
So here they are with 245/40/18


----------



## Wishcomb (Dec 1, 2011)

Think this is the SH^^

19" BBS LM


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

you people are so easily amused, you crack me up with the things you like.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

That is, as Ferris Bueller would say, so choice. BBS LMs with a slight drop would like very nice.:th_coolio:


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

The LMs look good. I've always loved CCW wheels as well. 

Never understood all the **** numbers dealing with tuner wheels. Guess I'm to used to the Jeep/offroad world. You get backspacing in inches and that's it. No one ever mentions offsets. Not a fan of all the millimeter measurements either. Give me measurements in good ol inches. :laugh:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

nice rims. what color is your car?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wishcomb said:


> View attachment 2977
> View attachment 2990
> View attachment 2991
> View attachment 2978
> ...



Close but no cigar. Knockoff.


----------



## 8urvette (Sep 26, 2011)

why run a 9.5 in the rear on a fwd car?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

8urvette said:


> why run a 9.5 in the rear on a fwd car?


only point I could theoretically see is more tire = less ass drag, but other than that I've been thinking the same thing


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

8urvette said:


> why run a 9.5 in the rear on a fwd car?


One reason, looks.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> One reason, looks.


I concur 100%. Honestly anything more than 8 inches is too much on fwd, spend more money on quality tires that are properly sized.

Wider does not always better.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> GM had BBS wheels on it's Cruze Z-spec concept car. Not that style, but BBS. Interested to see how the staggered wheels fit.
> 
> http://www.roogio.com/images/cruze-z-spec-side.jpg



Other than the wheels, I reeeeeally liked that car.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Those should have totally been a wheel option! They look amazing!


----------



## 8urvette (Sep 26, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

